# Anyone been to Austria this year



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi I was wandering if anyone having been to Austria this year had any problems with authorities over vignettes and Go boxes weight checks etc.Paul.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

We passed through last week without a problem. Simply purchased a vignette before the border (7.60 euro) and drove through without being stopped.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello gaspode,

What weight is your m/h, ours is 4t. Does this make a difference?

Regards
Frank


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> What weight is your m/h, ours is 4t. Does this make a difference?


It certainly does!!

Anything over 3.5t cannot use a vignette, but must purchase a Go-box, and pre-load it with 'credit'. This electronically deducts the credit as you use motorways and an increasing number of other designated roads.

Hugely more expensive than a Vignette for anything but minimum use. Also very inconvenient (since you have to queue for the box and to credit it.)

In practice, the major transport firms and any Austrian residents can nominate a credit account (e.g. VISA for personal use), and pay in arrears, but when I checked there was no facility for accounts which were not Austrian. Hence the need to pre-buy.

Regular checks with swingeing penalties.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Went through Austria to and from Croatia this year and as we are over 3.5 Tonnes needed a Go Box

Obtaining it was quick and simple, no queueing required, from a convenient garage. (Tip. Purchase one at the first garage when you first see the Go symbol, as the one's nearer the border tent to be busier.

Our journey from Salzburg to Villach cost about 60 Euros (including hire of the GoBox) this included 2 tunnels priced I believe 9.5 and 6.5 Euros, which you would still have to pay for with a vignette.

So the cost is approx greater than 3.5 Tonnes = 60 Euros, less than 3.5 tonnes about 25 Euros.(These include VAT at 20%)

You pay 5 Euros admin charge to hire the GoBox this is not refunded when the GoBox is returned but any unused credit is. You can hang on to the GoBox if you are returning within 2 years as the credit stay valid for that period.

This system is very efficient as it prevents the need to keep stoping for tickets and keep paying at various pay booths, but is rigidly enforced. You have to pass through a GO Station when leaving the country, so there is no way of escaping the charge.

Any further info or queries please ask


Andrew


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Obtaining it was quick and simple, no queueing required, from a convenient garage. (Tip. Purchase one at the first garage when you first see the Go symbol, as the one's nearer the border tend to be busier.


Your experience seems to be better than mine, and the general experience I've seen posted - maybe things are at last getting better as a result of all the complaints to date. :?

The main issue for me is not the comparative cost of passing through on a single journey, but that of spending some time touring (and driving some distance) in Austria, previously one of our favourite destinations.

Up to 3.5t, the maximum we would have paid for a vignette would have been eu21.80 (2 months) and probably only eu7.60 (10 days) unlimited mileage.

Over 3.5t everything is now Go-Box, and mileage related. Roughly, the charges equate to around eu1 per 10 miles (more if tag-axle). So, Salzburg to Vienna will cost not much under £20, and it is easy to rack up several hundred pounds worth of tolls in a holiday. Not particularly attractive, but compared with the cost of a Vignette, a positive turn-off.

Another issue I've found is that over the years, more and more non-motorway routes have been designated Mautstrecke, requiring a Vignette or Go-box. We tend to stay off motorways in most countries, more as a means of having a leisurely holiday and seeing the country than avoiding tolls, but Austria is making this unattractive as well.

A real pity, and something that has the (mainly German) visiting motorhome community up in arms.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi thanks for the responce my van is plated at 3400kg mlw so I should be ok with a vignette, I was a bit concerned as my m/h looks due to size a lot more then the stated weight, if stopped can always show them the the plated weight,Paul.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi 

I am setting off for croatia tomorrow via Austria, my van is 3.85 tonne, how do they check whether your weight is over 3.5 tonne, my registration documents give no weight. If i am caught with just a vignette what are the penalties.


Or will i be a good girl and buy the go box

Thanks


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Any advise on whether I should chance a vignette or buy the go box.

Setting off early tomorrow for a month, everything packed and ready to go, so any of you out there that have passed through Austria information gladly accepted.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

My advice (which I might or might not have used myself :lol: to date) is to stay legal. I must admit I saw plenty of vehicles with only a Vignette that I would have 'pulled' if I had been plod, but there are also many stories of people being stopped and fined.

Either get a go-box, or avoid toll stretches (depending on whether you are just passing through - in which case it is relatively simple to do so, but not a huge financial penalty for a go-box anyway). The cost diffence only clocks up if you do a extended touring of Austria itself.

Your papers may not show a weight, but it should be designated as Private Heavy Goods, which is a clear indication of being over 3500kg.

As a German model, I am also sure the Austrian police will be aware of the appropriate weights.

Ultimately, if they don't believe, they will either fine anyway, and put the onus of proof back on you, or cart you off to a weighbridge.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
We briefly went through a little of Austria when we left Switzerland on our way to Germany but not on a motorway and we did not have to stop or purchase a GO box and we are 3.85t. When entering Switzerland from Chamonix side of France (previously they had only a small hut now they have a new modern building, I stopped to ask about vignette etc, the guard just asked for papers, I showed the V5 and he saw the weight. We had to pay for over 3.5 t and we paid per day and chose 10 days. We had a form that we had to fill in for each day driving in the country, even though we were not going to use the motorways however as we had to pay 32 swiss francs (25€) we made sure we did use the motorway. We still havd 5 days to use and the form lasts for a year.
We are going to Austria next year for 2 weeks so hopefully if we enter by a non motorway route we will not need a GO Box.


----------

